
Dunning–Kruger Effect - based2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect
======
based2
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=164&v=f89WVeqWe-...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=164&v=f89WVeqWe-M&feature=emb_logo)
L'ultracrépidarianisme, l'art de parler de ce qu'on ne connaît pas

